
CDE: Automatically create portable Linux applications - networked
http://www.pgbovine.net/cde.html
======
jaybosamiya
The author of this software (Philip Guo) has written a book called "The Ph.D.
Grind" (available at [http://www.pgbovine.net/PhD-
memoir.htm](http://www.pgbovine.net/PhD-memoir.htm)) where, in one of the
chapters, he describes how he ended up making this piece of software as part
of his Ph.D.

The book is a nice read.

